# Anonimo spa--worst service ever--an ongoing field report



## timefleas

Hello, 

Let me preface this by saying that I really do like Anonimo watches, have owned more than 15, and enjoy both wearing those that remain, and looking for new possible acquisitions.

With that said, let's get to the task at hand. Just a single individual consumer's report on a single watch. One such report does not represent a trend--I will charitably suggest that my experience is more the exception than the norm--but... Back in May my two year Bronze Polluce 10 Anni had some problems--the watch was accurate, but occasionally stopped on the winder, always at the same time--on the wrist, it never stopped, until once in the middle of May. I tried all the usual remedies, manual wind, thumping, etc.--nothing worked--it needed to be looked at. Of course, it was now a few days past warranty--I took it to the local watch repair center that handles all good watches, but they said they wouldn't look at the Anonimo--if anything needed replacing, they couldn't do it--no problem, I sent it to the Japan Anonimo Service Center in Tokyo. Within a day or so, they said that they couldn't open the case back, and would have to send it to Anonimo SPA Italy--a bit strange, but, OK. It reached Anonimo SPA Italy at the end of May.

And there it has sat. For all of June. For all of July. For all of August. For most of September. All told, it has been more than four months since I sent the watch off. So far, the Tokyo Anonimo folks have repeatedly tried to get an update, to no avail. In August, it seemed Anonimo was on vacation. This month it is unclear what the issue is.

Now, in other threads, folks like Nelson and other members have mentioned a few names to contact at Anonimo to see if they could intervene, and hurry things along. I don't think this should be necessary, so I won't take that route. I will simply report here what happens, if anything, and when it happens. In the event that I hear nothing in a week, I will bump this thread up, to keep the issue in focus. For me, this is clearly the worst ever service experience I have had with any watch brand, bar none. Makes me thing twice about investing anymore money in their products. If customer service is given such a low priority, perhaps it is time to move on. 

I am on WEEK 14, and counting--I have not even had an estimate for repairs yet.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Peter... Really sad about your issue, super weird why your local watchmaker or even Anonimo Japan said : " couldn't open the case back "... WHY? they dont have the tools to do it? A simple case opener of rubber can do the job.

But is not the point... ALL IN TIMEPIECES WORLD IS ABOUT *S E R V I C E

*I heard and read in the past the compromise to rise the level of service.

Remember Peter I was asking about the same piece... So after we talked I contacted Stoll & Co. and they told me they need to send the Bronze watches to be refinished in Italy at the SPA.

After My local watchmaker take a look at my orange bronze he told me Im going to make it is just an Bronze alloy.

He do an excellent job the only problem was for him to remove the bezel thats it... he keep trying and he remove it to Re-finish my orange bronze... I confirmed inside was a ETA movement... thats why i can't understand the answers you get from the watchmaker and Anonimo Japan.

But this things can't happen anymore...we know well known brands as Anonimo take his time or take also a long period to fix problems but... if you ask they need to be in the knowledge of what happens after all the time you was waiting for a valid answer.

I totally understand your feelings Peter, but I will that Anonimo contact you ASAP in order to resolve your issue... againg thanks God we have here Stoll & Co. and my friend who has been serviced many of my boys and also a good refinishing work.

My best for you Peter !


----------



## timefleas

Thanks Nelson for your very kind words--interestingly, the watch in question for me is also the orange dial Bronze Polluce (not sure if it should still be in my signature at this point...). Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## primerak

Hey Peter - That is bad from Anonimo spa. My worst was from Sinn when I sent in my U1 under warranty. Long story short took over 23 weeks, 2 trips to Frankfurt, poor to no communication, and to add insult to injury got bashed in the Sinn sub-forum for sharing. Needless to say I've moved the watch on and will never buy another Sinn again unfortunately all due to the after service from HQ - Hopefully you get your gorgeous polluce back in good order and your saga does not end up like mine...keep us posted.


----------



## rsr911

Hey Peter, 
Just for your information. In the month of August most of Europe takes a holiday. It is tradition. Unfortunatley your watch has gotten trapped in the national holiday season.
-O


----------



## timefleas

Yes, I actually mentioned the same thing (about August as a "holiday" period) in a different thread--but, really, what happened or did not happen in August begs the basic point, which is--it has been* FOUR MONTHS*, and I am still waiting for the first reply!!

I don't want to turn this into a rant--I don't know, maybe the Anonimo Tokyo people are saying one thing, and something else happened, who knows?--I just want to state the facts as I know them, and they are quite simple so far. I sent my watch off four months ago, and I haven't heard a word directly or indirectly from Anonimo since. It's that simple.
Peter


----------



## DDD3333

Hey Timefleas,

Honestly, I don't think anyone should excuse a 4 month+ turnaround, in particular as there is a total lack of communication. 

(As a side issue, originally from Europe, I really cannot understand why a one month shutdown is still tolerated in this day and age...I spent years having to deal with the black hole that is August.)

The oddest thing to me is the Tokyo end and their inability to service. The impression I had (feel free to correct) was that in the land of cult brands, Anonimo was a small but pretty well established brand and I would have thought they were quite wired re service. Is this simply specific to the bronze case, or how are other service issues handled in Japan?

Regardless, it does sort of smack of a Euro boutique brand arrogance....especially when if anyone was paying attenion to watch forums (surely in this day and age most would be aware of forums their impact and therefore pay attention?) they would realise that you have to be one of their better customers?


----------



## samanator

rsr911 said:


> Hey Peter,
> Just for your information. In the month of August most of Europe takes a holiday. It is tradition. Unfortunatley your watch has gotten trapped in the national holiday season.
> -O


As a multi-time Italian motorcycle and scooter owner I can tell you nothing happens in Italy on the last five days of July through the first five days of September. Many times I've waited forever for things from them during this time.

I'm surprised that the local watch maker could not assist also.


----------



## Firenze

Four months with summer in between in small time in most of the watch industry, not just at Anonimo. However, the lack of communication is inexcusable. I too had to chase Anonimo people and the local distributor when I had to service my Dual Time. It took more than 4 months to get things fixed. Yet again, the lack of communication is really bad, because it does not cost anything to improve on that.


----------



## revangel

sorry to hear about your experience Peter. i'm hoping that they will get back to you very soon and that you get your 'nimo back in the same great shape (if not better) as the day you bought it.

some of you might recall that i joined the forum earlier this year out of genuine concern for a 'nimo owners _challenges_ with service from Anonimo SPA. it looks like that particular issue eventually got resolved. yet still... months of waiting is unacceptable. not hearing anything at all is worse.

best of luck to you Peter. please keep us posted.


----------



## JayVeeez

Sorry to hear about this.

I agree the parity between service between some buyers and other buyers needs to be resolved soon, without fail. I feel we have it pretty good in the U.S. with Stoll & Co., and wish others would have at least better status updates. I mean, come on! Timefleas is easily one of the most competent owners and posters on this forum & it's just not right...


----------



## StefB

Maybe Anonimo should seriously designating Stoll as its primary, global servicing center. Might not be worth it for Stoll to handle warranty work, though, but it is worth considering.

Four months of no communication is inexcusable and if not addressed by the current management, will be the brand's Achilles heel, as other brands are really investing in more attentive service. One example - the small, much younger, yet super successful brand, Bremont is already renowned for their servicing.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Disappointing to hear Peter, hopefully they'll pick up their game as that is unnacceptable for a fledgling brand.



StefB said:


> Maybe Anonimo should seriously designating Stoll as its primary, global servicing center. Might not be worth it for Stoll to handle warranty work, though, but it is worth considering.
> 
> Four months of no communication is inexcusable and if not addressed by the current management, will be the brand's Achilles heel, as other brands are really investing in more attentive service. One example - the small, much younger, yet super successful brand, Bremont is already renowned for their servicing.


Agreed. The company being a small one should lend itself to quality customer service, not a complete lack of it. I'm very glad we have a service centre here in Aus so I don't (hopefully) have to experience this.


----------



## sjaakb

There simply is no excuse for non communication from the Anonimo side. For the prices charged service should be top notch. Poor way of handling a brand in an area where it is quite cost effective to excell.
Remember Frederico; Without buyers, NO seller/Biz....... which means you can go fishing for not only August but for the rest of the years to come.......


----------



## nelsondevicenci

sjaakb said:


> There simply is no excuse for non communication from the Anonimo side. For the prices charged service should be top notch. Poor way of handling a brand in an area where it is quite cost effective to excell.
> Remember Frederico; Without buyers, NO seller/Biz....... which means you can go fishing for not only August but for the rest of the years to come.......


S E R V I C E ... but Federico is not involved anymore.


----------



## Firenze

nelsondevicenci said:


> S E R V I C E ... but Federico is not involved anymore.


Sorry folks, but these service issues preexist Federico... So you can blame the new ownership only for not being able to fix them, yet.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Firenze said:


> Sorry folks, but these service issues preexist Federico... So you can blame the new ownership only for not being able to fix them, yet.


Yes... But they said that the issue was corrected because the SPA can't handle production and manufacturing, and was many months ago since they also said... " we moved the service center to another company ", just now I can't remember the name... So the NEW, and not so new administration... they are aware of this kind of issue... And sorry but JAPAN is worst because I can't believe that they can't check an ETA movement.

Sent from my Inspire 4G HD using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto

Honestly..Bad service to me is when they return the watch to me with, scratches and or without having resolved the mechanical problem. I waited 4mths for mine from SPA and when I send it in I knew I would be without it for a while. Apparently you never send a Panerai to service/repairs..I could share some real horror stories ther...Communication between Anonimo dealer and SPA should be waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better and I honestly would have expected more from them...Hope you get it back soon..Best guillermo


----------



## DDD3333

StefB makes a salient point regarding the other end of the spectrum, Bremont and their customer service.

I have never owned a Bremont but have ran across numerous accounts of their CS and the lengths they go to ensuring customer satisfaction and brand loyalty. I would pose that this is beginning to 'pay' as many dividends as their advertising itself. Comprehension that a brand is built one customer at a time.

The fact is they guarantee a quality product, then stand by it 100% in terms of repair and service. They are astute brand builders that ensure the sale itself is just the beginning of the customer relationship....one would think that other boutique brands have looked at Bremont's meteoric rise and analysed out what made them 'tick' but it is self evident that many cannot be bothered.

It's odd -a peculiar disconnect- that anyone can produce an exquisite product with the express intention that said product becomes a personal, emotional item to own and cherish for their clients...and then not understand the duty to keep that product in good working order with as much efficiency as possible on their behalf (and let's not forget, personal cost).


----------



## mondrayuk

I have had a similar experience with a new watch I had but later sold it. It took SIX MONTH FOR Anonimo to repair it!!!!!


----------



## Satansfist

What effort does it cost to bang out an email to keep a customer up to date on what's happening? Poor form indeed.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Any Update?


----------



## leroytwohawks

nelsondevicenci said:


> Any Update?


I'm wandering the same thing. I don't know if it had already been done but I sent out an email to Anonimo Italy directing them to this tread, just as a heads up that it's reflecting negatively that from what we've heard *"and that's saying we don't have there side of this issue" *there has been no communication. I don't like taking everything I read on the forums as absolute till both sides are represented.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

leroytwohawks said:


> I'm wandering the same thing. I don't know if it had already been done but I sent out an email to Anonimo Italy directing them to this tread, just as a heads up that it's reflecting negatively that from what we've heard *"and that's saying we don't have there side of this issue" *there has been no communication. I don't like taking everything I read on the forums as absolute till both sides are represented.


Well... Take it 100% because is not the first time, is not just a guy claiming for something.

Peter aka " timefleas " is a very respectful guy... and it is what it is... they still having ISSUES that they need to pay attention... I feel the Anonimo a lot and is so hard to me accepting this problem as a permanent issue and lack of communication.


----------



## timefleas

Unfortunately, there is nothing to report--another week (week 15...) and I have not heard a single word from Anonimo (Tokyo service center or SPA Italy)--wish I had something to report.
Peter


----------



## Torquem

That blows. I have heard nothing but good things about the US service center for Anonimo. On the plus side, most anonimos use eta or valjoux movements so any competent watchmaker could work on or service one after the warranty is up. I couldn't imagine having something like a zenith or panerai movement serviced after warranty. What a nightmare.


----------



## DDD3333

Well...to underline the above from Torquem....I sent a slightly complicated email enquiry to Anonimo USA (not where I am based) and received a flurry of back and forth communication immediately answering every enquiry I had in a polite, enthusiastic manner. It serves to underline the difference in service culture (and I am still a little surprised and deflated at the Japanese end as well)


----------



## leroytwohawks

Peter aka " timefleas " there was no disrespect intended from my post so I'm sorry if it sounded that way. I hope all the best turns out with this as I'm sure it will. The Anonimo I just got is out of the warranty stage but as others have said it uses a ETA movement which most watch makers should be able to work on, now I'm here in the states so would probably try sending mine to Anonimo USA first. Just let us know what comes of yours.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Update?


----------



## timefleas

Guess it's time for a weekly report--add another week--now 20 weeks!!! (I was wrong in my count in the earlier threads--I overlooked a month), and I have heard absolutely nothing from anyone connected with the watch. Next Saturday, October 22, will mark 5 full months since I sent the watch off (on May 22). Now keep in mind, I am still simply waiting for an ESTIMATE--which I have to approve before they even begin to repair the watch...I think the thread title still fits...



Peter


----------



## ericfeuer

Really makes me hope I never need them to do anything for any of my anonimos......took 3 months for Ball to repair a watch for me and that was too long IMO.....this is plain crazy.....


----------



## revangel

this is really truly unacceptable and we can only hope that Anonimo Spa will take these matters more seriously.

i just ran a google search for 'Anonimo Spa' and 'Anonimo Service' and this specific thread is actually *very high* on the results for both.

thanks for the updates Peter.


----------



## amers

Wow this is insane....I own a Bremont and can't say enough about their CS...Other watch co's should take a lesson or 2 from them....I can't believe no one can give you an update...Have you escalated the matter, at this point you should.

Funny you mention your orange 10th Ani....Mine has winding issues and would stop on occasion.....Sent it to Stoll and they need to replace the crown, stem and they need to perform a partial overhaul of the movement....The long wait so far is for the parts to arrive....2.5 weeks.


----------



## timefleas

Add another week to the total (21 weeks) and now more than five full months since the watch was sent off, and I have still heard nothing directly from Anonimo or the local Anonimo Service/Distribution Center ("High Bridge" in Tokyo).

However, Rob (Topper Jewelery), one of the site sponsors here, has been in touch with Anonimo, and learned that Anonimo in September contacted High Bridge with an estimate, High Bridge approved the estimate (without contacting me), the repair work was done, and the watch is supposedly on its way back to Japan--so, it sounds promising, in that I may possibly see the watch sooner rather than later. Rob also mentioned that Anonimo has since switched to a new service center in Japan, and that the switch over itself may be part of the communication problem. As stated, though, the only updates I have actually received are from Rob (which I deeply appreciate). 

I'll keep you posted.
Peter


----------



## revangel

rob (topper jewelry), is a very nice guy. met him in person several weeks ago. he showed me a stunning Bremont piece, and although not my style (the Bremont), i can tell it is one very well-made and exquisite watch.


it's a bit disconcerting to hear that High Bridge approved of a service without consulting the customer (Peter) or requesting for approval to do the work. at least it is good to know the watch is on its way back, and hopefully in better shape than when it left.

thanks for the update Peter.


----------



## primerak

A really sad sequence of events and needless to say inexcusable lack of communication ... props to Rob for being pro-active although not directly involved! I for one will be doing all my nimo servicing through my local watchmaker and if there is something they cannot do I would rather sell my watches before having to deal with such poor after service from any business. We can only hope with some of the recent changes at HQ that such matters are near the top of there priorty...Thanks for the update and please let us know when/if you get your watch back-hopefully in tip top shape.


----------



## DDD3333

Agree with all the above and it still seems unbelievable and unacceptable that no-one directly involved contacted you personally.

Its easy to put these problems down to it being a boutique company, but that is a vapid excuse. Apparently resources and energies are available to put towards advertising, product launch, new distribution etc so logically one can only assume a deliberate decision has also been made regarding the level of investment/commitment to service. Knowing I already live in a locale with little or no support it does make me question whther I would commit to another Anonimo purchase.

Glad to know that this sad saga will hopefully be coming to an end....


----------



## amers

revangel said:


> rob (topper jewelry), is a very nice guy. met him in person several weeks ago. he showed me a stunning Bremont piece, and although not my style (the Bremont), i can tell it is one very well-made and exquisite watch.
> 
> it's a bit disconcerting to hear that High Bridge approved of a service without consulting the customer (Peter) or requesting for approval to do the work. at least it is good to know the watch is on its way back, and hopefully in better shape than when it left.
> 
> thanks for the update Peter.


Rob is a great guy and will go out of his way to help.....Funny you mentioned Bremont since that is where I bought my MBII.....I've always wanted that watch so it was an easy purchase....You should really check out their CS...Anonimo can learn a thing or two from them.

I still can't believe no one from Anonimo had the decency or courtesy to call you directly....Confusion or not.....How hard can it be to call or email...Regardless I hope your issue is sorted out soon.....Granted this may have been a unique "confusion" but 5 months of nothing is no excuse...Stories like these is what hurts the brand and would make me think twice about owning an Anonimo.


----------



## lorsban

What a bummer!

I recall sending my Ebel BTR in for repair. The screw in crown wouldn't screw in anymore. They ordered parts and it took a heck of a long time for parts to arrive - like 6 months. Good thing is, I kept the watch and asked to be informed when parts arrive.

I guess for Anonimo, best thing would be to try and source a caseback opener and just have it serviced by a good tech. ETA parts are very easy to source anyway.

Best service by far was at the local Rolex Service Center. Parts are cheap, service very quick, staff very easy to deal with.


----------



## samanator

Peter I know you had a response from over a week ago from Anonimo. I was wondering if you were going to up date since it should provide a good deal of clarification?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

Well, I was holding off until I had more than just an email response--but here is the situation as it now stands. A week or so ago David Cypers, the Sales Director of Anonimo, in Italy, wrote a nice letter in which he relayed all the information as he knew it regarding my watch. A brief recap. The watch was sent to Anonimo's Tokyo Service Center ("Highbridge") on May 22nd. They or a subsidiary of theirs, couldn't open the case back, and thus sent it to Italy, though they delayed in sending it, and it arrived in Italy in early July. It was placed in line for repair, and unfortunately the summer vacation closure intervened. In early September, Anonimo Italy contacted Highbridge with an estimate, Highridge approved the estimate without contacting me, and the watch was repaired. It left Italy in mid-October and has yet to reach Japan. I contacted Highbridge monthly, including in September and October, and they never mentioned the estimate or having been in contact with Anonimo. Only after receiving David's letter, which I brought to Highbridge's attention, did they acknowledge that they had approved the estimate. I asked why they had not contacted me, and said that because of fluctuations in currency rates, it would have been impossible to give a definitive estimate, and they did not want to contact me until they had the watch in their hands... Pretty questionable reasoning on the part of Highbridge, but that is the story as I got it, directly from them. David has indicated that they have severed their relationship with Highbridge, and now have a new service representative for this region--some good news, I think. However, the watch still has not arrived, so the wait goes on a bit longer. 

I do want to give a special word of thanks to the modern Saint of the Watch Collector's World, Rob, of Topper Jewelry, who contacted David on my behalf and helped to initiate the communication process--thanks Rob! Hopefully the next update will be one of happy news, with the repaired watch in my hands--will post a photo or two, when and if that ever happens. A bit premature, but Happy Halloween!
Peter


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

I'm happy to hear that it seems like your issues have been resolved. I'm sure at this point you simply just want your watch back.


----------



## phunky_monkey

There's not much that grinds my gears more than people authorising quotes without speaking with me first. I've experienced it on numerous occassions within the car industry, and I'm always very specific when getting any work done that all needs to be quoted and approved prior to commencement. Unfortunately some people still do not get this concept and these sorts of things happen.

Glad to hear your watch is on its way back, and that Anonimo has done something about the offenders.


----------



## timefleas

Time for an update. Just when things appeared to headed in a positive direction, they took a turn for the worse. 

The "repaired" watch arrived in Tokyo. I originally sent it off on May 22 because it kept stopping at 4:45 or thereabouts. I figured the rotor was not aligned properly, or possibly warped. Anonimo SPA supposedly gave it a complete overhaul (to the tune of $400), and sent it back. Upon arrival, it stopped at 4:45. Anonimo had not touched the rotor, though that in fact was at the heart of the problem. Luckily, now that the case back had been opened, the Tokyo Anonimo service center could open the back,and correct the rotor problem themselves, with no additional charges. It is due to be returned to me sometime next week.

This is a situation that has moved on from the ridiculous to somewhere bordering on absurdity...incredible! 
Peter


----------



## triplekia

Wow, I don't which one is more ridiculous, the fact that Anonimo charges $400 for "overhaul" but not fixing the actual problem, the service center that is suddenly gain an ability to open case back and fix it within a day for free or such a simple fix is taking 6 months to get fixed. 

Anyway, I wish that you could receive the watch soon.


----------



## timefleas

triplekia said:


> ... the service center that is suddenly gain an ability to open case back and fix it within a day for free or such a simple fix is taking 6 months to get fixed...


Apparently the case back was stuck, something other bronze cases have also exhibited, as the "patina" process can actually fuse the metals together somewhat--and that was the one thing Anonimo Italy resolved--they were able to open the case to do whatever work they supposedly did, so, upon return to Tokyo, the case could be reopened easily, and the rotor fixed correctly.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

My watchmaker friend experience same issue but he apply more torque... But he told me after that he was very scared to ruin my piece. 

Finally the orange beauty is fixed.


----------



## StefB

This unfortunate case, indicates that Anonimo's service strategy is to have regional autonomy, where local market centers handle most servicing. That's okay in some ways. (We're lucky in the U.S. to have Stoll.) But Anonimo MUST reorganize or re-boot its service capabilities across the board in Florence and overseas. As the brand moves past the 15 year mark, more of our prized watches will require more demanding servicing as is normal, but especially as the bronze models proliferate. 

Even though production is fairly small, over time Anonimo will see an increasing number of their watches coming back to them for repair and servicing. This is serious stuff that can make or break the brand over the long-term. So either Anonimo has to better train/certify regional service centers and/or they have to greatly improve their repair and servicing capability in Italy. 

As we all love, Anonimo doesn't make cookie-cutter, copy-cat, easily manufactured watches. A Nimo is unique and specialized, requiring not only strong enthusiasts to support the brand, but also strong servicing and customer relations to address the needs of unique watch ownership. Now is the time to straighten everything out on the servicing side for the future of the brand.


----------

